# Supplies... must haves?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Speaking from experience I purchased a cheaper table, a cheaper dryer, cheaper grooming arm, and four years later I am slowly replacing said items with the things I should have purchased in the first place. I would recommend getting the best dryer you can afford above all else. A cheaper grooming table can be the one you leave at shows eventually and aren't worried about being stolen. You can eventually get a better table for at home. I have the GroomRight table with adjustable legs. I always supervise my dogs when I use a grooming arm. I have never had a problem and so long as you supervise I don't think you'll have a problem. Happy Shopping!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've seen those tables here.... 

UltrtaLift

$400 is a bit too much for right now - though I could stash it away as far as future plans. I don't really mind replacing things down the road. I was thinking about something more in the $100-200 range. Sturdy, folds up for storage + has wheels. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a metro Air Force commander dryer and a mini version... I confess to having hair dryer envy over what Jill Simmons has... Hers is amazing. I am dealing with neuter coats and they take forever to dry..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And I have the standard Pet Edge grooming table with an arm.. I also have an anti fatigue mat...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I am dealing with neuter coats and they take forever to dry..


Yeah.... even without neutering, I think the coats change as the dogs get older. Jacks still has a wash and wear coat, but it doesn't dry as fast as it used to. It used to be like Bertie's and be dry within an hour on its own. 

He isn't there yet, but I'm dreading his coat becoming more like my Danny's coat in his senior years (9+). I guess probably their coat changes for the same reason dogs' coats change with neutering....

With the tables - which size table would be best?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Do they have set ups at the shows you go to? I would bring a tape measure and walk over to a golden person with a dog on a table at a show. Then measure the table to see what size it is. I haven't bought a table or dryer either.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! CarolinaCasey speaks the truth. If you buy cheap stuff now you'll only invest more re-buying the better stuff later. Here are my personal recommendations :

Grooming table : General Cage 36" w/ 48" grooming arm and built-in arm clamp

Dryer : A GREAT starter dryer is a Metro Air Force 2 speed. You can't go wrong. Not quite as powerful but VERY durable, reliable and reasonably priced. I still have mine that is 20 years old! Only once did the switch go out, I spent $25 getting it refurbished at a vacuum shop, and it still works. I gave it to my mom. I now have a "blue box" Kool Dry (Chris Christensen sells it under a different name now, I believe) that works just fine for my needs. If I were to upgrade I'd go to a K9-II with the two motors. 

Scissors : I'm a fan of Chris Christensen products. My favorite shear is a 8" straight blade, and 6" 42 tooth one sided thinning shears. I just use those for everything.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> Do they have set ups at the shows you go to? I would bring a tape measure and walk over to a golden person with a dog on a table at a show. Then measure the table to see what size it is. I haven't bought a table or dryer either.


No more shows until the one we've entered. :doh: Clearly my brain was not working when I decided to jump into conformation at the wrong time of the year. I'm just relieved I found a B match the week before we are supposed to show so I'll (hopefully) have a good idea of what I'm in for.

I spoke with a friend who is showing her Tibetan Mastiff and got into conformation the same time as me. She's been doing the ears/feet herself and she takes him to a "do it yourself" grooming place the day or morning of a show for the bath and blow out. I honestly do think his feet could look a lot better, but in just 3 shows he already has 7 points, so it didn't exactly hurt. <- I was mumbling in a panic about how to handle the grooming, and she totally recommended the "do it yourself" grooming place.... <- I'm still planning on getting one of his breeders to do his ears, feet, tail, whatever else, but I probably will take him over to an old horse show buddy who now is a dog groomer to at least get him a thorough bath and blow dry at least this first time. He has a very straight coat, so I don't imagine he needs that much fuss. 

@General Cage -

Thanks Anney! The table has wheels - and I can handle that price! (I'm looking at it on Cherrybrook). Yes! 

**** Should add a head-shaking chuckle. I was talking to my mom yesterday discussing "wish lists" - and I sorta hinted that I would be THRILLED if she would buy me dog supplies. She mumbled - "But I want to buy stuff for YOU".... :smooch: Dear mom. These things ARE for me! And I'd be a LOT more excited to see some of this stuff than I would clothes and jewelry. : And yes, she had the funniest look on her face when I told her that I was shopping for a dryer for the dogs. 

I wouldn't really ask her to buy me a table or dryer (I don't want her spending over a hundred on a gift! - especially with my baby sister's wedding coming up in a couple months), but the CC curved shears, a couple nice brushes, a comb, a new wooden dumbbell (because Jacks managed to gnaw up the bit last week - and that was the dumbbell I was going to use to in trials with him!), special shampoo.... stuff like that.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I saw a very cool table in a grooming video. The table spun around so you didn't have to walk around it.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Check out Kijijji & Craig's List for good quality dog grooming supplies. I purchased an almost brand new K9 11 blowdryer for $150 from a dog person who had developed health issues. 

As far as the table that is adjustable & twirls around - mine shakes when the dogs are on it & I can't fix it. I just went & purchased a fold away, plain jane grooming table.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a bad back so weight was a huge thing with a table. I'm also short so I wanted it adjustable. I got a Tableworks table and LOVE it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just got to say that I really liked the people at 3C's. I was ordering some other stuff - like shampoo - (ordered a MF dryer and starter table with wheels from Whitmans and Amazon) and used a gift card that I realized later did not have enough funds left over (I hate using credit cards online so I just buy a bunch of gift cards for Christmas shopping). 

I gave them a call to let them know I'd be off by $5 and they were very nice about it, honoring the funds on the gift card and just letting me pay the rest from my credit card. And they were just very sweet about it. 

I do have another question or two.... 

I plan on giving Bertie a bath the day before I show him. I have the impression I should still take a finishing type spray with me to the show and a smaller dryer to brush out his coat one last time before heading out with him. 

What kind of finishing sprays should I look into buying? I'm thinking a dog version of show sheen or laser sheen or CM bodyshine.... right? Or would those products (Which I have on hand for my horse) work? 

And in general, are you provided a place to groom with a plug in space? Or do you have to pay for electricity in that case? And/or if all grooming spots have plug-in spots, why would you pay $60 for space? *scratching head*


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

3C's is very nice, I agree. I like their leather leashes too.

Check the premium for information on where to set up for grooming. They should let you know if electricity is available and if you have to pay for space. Every show is different. If it's unclear, call or email a committee member listed in the premium. Every show can vary a lot.

I have no insight on using horse products on dogs. I would try it well in advance before the show to see if I liked the effect.

I had Lucy groomed the day before a show and she still managed to get dirty. I just showed her the way she was and tried to brush out as much as possible. 

What class are you showing in12-18 month puppy?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep.... 12-18 months. 

The fact they mention "access to electricity" as some kind of amenity or reason to pay $60 for four days (when I'd just be there 2 days).... makes me wonder. I'm not paying $60 for grooming space. 

Reserved Grooming​

*Premium grooming spaces 
*will be in the temperature controlled building. The spaces are 10' x 10'
with access to electricity. SPACE IS LIMITED. The non-refundable reservation fee is ​​
*$60.00 for all four*
*days. *​​
Reserved grooming spaces will be *available *beginning at *2:00 P.M. Wednesday.*
​​1. ​
​
*All grooming spaces *will be assigned *in the order they arrive at show.*
​2. ​
​
*All reservations *must be in writing and will be accepted by mail or online at........
​​​*
*​*
*. DO NOT send your reservation request by mail that requires a
signature.
3. ​​
*No requests *will be granted for a particular space.
4. ​​
*A limit of one exercise pen *per handler/exhibitor in the reserved grooming area, depending on the
discretion of the show chairpersons. All X-pens must have plastic top To bottom WITH
sawdust under them or they will be required to be taken down and removed .
No rugs will be allowed on the floor.
5. ​​
*There will be NO REFUNDS *for any space once reserved.
6. ​​
*Deadline is January 1, 2014, *or when all available spaces have been allocated.
7. ​​
*Please include *your E-mail Address for reservation confirmation.
Number of Spaces.............. 10' x 10' Premium Reserved Grooming Space, $60.00 per space for all four days.
​


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

10 X 10 is big. Do you know someone you can share space with? Then you can split the cost. Be happy I've heard of shows charging as much as $250 for space. I think the clubs figure what they need to charge based on the rental of the facility.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They must provide grooming space that is free. Whether it has power, that will depend on the venue. I have a 50 ft and a 100ft extension cord in my bag and a roll of duct tape to cover the cord if it goes across an aisle. 

When I pay for grooming space it is for a venue that I know is small and set up space is at a premium. I also do it at shows when I can share with friends so we can be sure to set up together and it makes it super cheap to split. It is also a guarantee of power. Golden people love our blow dryers. Paid grooming is usually closer to the rings which is important if you are showing multiple dogs. 

I use Crown Royale Bodifier or Isle of Dogs (pink gel diluted... Name escapes me) or Coat dressing foam before a show. I also have a spray bottle of water to wet the dog first, towel dry, apply product, then blow dry. PM me if you have specific questions about my routine. I'll try to help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> They must provide grooming space that is free. Whether it has power, that will depend on the venue. I have a 50 ft and a 100ft extension cord in my bag and a roll of duct tape to cover the cord if it goes across an aisle.
> 
> When I pay for grooming space it is for a venue that I know is small and set up space is at a premium. I also do it at shows when I can share with friends so we can be sure to set up together and it makes it super cheap to split. It is also a guarantee of power. Golden people love our blow dryers. Paid grooming is usually closer to the rings which is important if you are showing multiple dogs.
> 
> ...


Yup, this 
I typically spray the dog down with water & Bodifier then hit them with the blow dryer, then brush out with either Ice On Ice or some other type of finishing spray, add some stickum to their legs and away we go. How wet I get them depends on how much time I have 
Definitely experiment with your grooming products first, don't want to be in a time crunch at a show with no way to wash out a goopy, sticky or greasy product.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> add some stickum to their legs


Add what... why?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just have to say.... 

We got the table today and I think it's going to work.  

I initially set it up next to one of the beds to encourage Bertie and Jacks to step up onto the table as opposed to me picking them up or doing the butt boost. 

Bertie at first was spooked and went out into the main room outside my bedroom and watched with eyes as big saucers. 

So I focused on Jacks, and worked on getting him to step a foot on the table and then two feet... very similar to when I first introduced the crates to him, it's going to be a slow process. 

Um Bertie saw Jacks get a treat for being on the table and decided it was the THING TO DO. And I couldn't keep him from getting up on the table. When he wasn't on the bed stepping up onto the table, he was jumping up from the floor. >.< That boy, if he holds together will be a good jumper. 

I did get Bertie up on the table and had him standing nicely (without the arm - which still scares me) while I brushed some burrs (it's winter, a few inches of snow out there, and he's still finding burrs!) out of his coat. 

I think if I bring the table to a show, I'm going to have to bring a folding chair or invest in a stool to get him up there and off. Bertie isn't that heavy (68#), but he's still a bit too heavy for me to easily pick him up and lift him down.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

BTW I teach my dogs "paws up" on the table (front paws) and then boost their back end up. It's a LOT safer that way than them jumping or me picking up their entire weight. They learn to do most of the work as you just lift their bag legs. Same with getting down, let gravity do the major lifting but support them as they jump down.
You will need to get very familiar with this whole table thing if you're going to show in conformation 
Use the arm & noose.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep. That's how I was taught with Danny, ages ago... but I was younger back then and had good hips and knees. Getting him up there isn't the tough part. But getting him off - Right now as I pick him off the table and let his back end slide down first as I guide the rest of him down - it just feels so precarious!

I will use the noose, but as of right now I'm making sure he knows to stay up there and doesn't even think of jumping down. My worst nightmare is him jumping off and breaking his neck.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is humored.... I used the new dryer for the first time. Bertie immediately took behind a chair and watched from a safe distance. But Jack absolutely LOVED it. He stood there smiling the entire time. When I turned it off, he started barking at me and pawing the dryer. Guess it was an OK from him.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Megora said:


> Yep. That's how I was taught with Danny, ages ago... but I was younger back then and had good hips and knees. Getting him up there isn't the tough part. But getting him off - Right now as I pick him off the table and let his back end slide down first as I guide the rest of him down - it just feels so precarious!
> 
> I will use the noose, but as of right now I'm making sure he knows to stay up there and doesn't even think of jumping down. My worst nightmare is him jumping off and breaking his neck.


No let them jump off the table head first but put an arm under their chest and belly to brace their fall. 

Unless the table catches on something as it tilts, if they are noosed up and bail the whole thing will fall over -- it looks like a rodeo but nobody gets hurt!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Anney - have to share a laugh here. 

I pulled the table out today (I love the way it folds up and stores out of sight so conveniently!) - because somebody got too many handouts yesterday and after a potty outing it showed on his trousers. So he needed a little cleanup.... 

I had the table set up and was getting my treats and spray bottles lined up on a table nearby before doing the butt boost with Bertie. The instant I turned my back, he jumped up on the table and was standing there waiting to be pampered. Not encouraging him. Glad he likes his table. 

I've been lifting him down (front end down first as suggested here) and rewarding him so it's all staying very positive for him.... 

The second half of that story.... after we had our grooming session, he used his newly discovered table jumping skills..... to jump up on our kitchen table. :doh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd share some grooming pics from earlier... I got the rest of my grooming supplies in on Monday, but have been a little nervous about using them. I did finally get around to testing the water so to speak. I think I still have a lot to learn as far as polishing up, but he's looking cute. And he's gradually getting used to the dryer (Jacks is still obsessed with getting his time with the dryer - it must feel good to him).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bertie is gorgeous! If you stick with it you will have a CH


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Somebody is pretty cute. 

And I just added a few things to my "must have" shopping list. LOL. This includes a visit to the chiropractor (!). The person who groomed him for me (bless her - took 3 hours between bath time and mowing the hair down) kept going back to a spot right in the middle of his back and commenting a chiro should check it out. I guess it is a good thing I'm going there anyway next week. I picked up notes on shampoos, straightening sprays (to prevent the ring around the rump), stripping knives/mars king for the ears and neck, clippers for cleaning out the pads on the feet, and some tidbits on trimming the toe fur with thinning shears and straights. I still somewhat like the fur longer than she cut it - but she said that because he has a lot of bone, he does not need to have as much pouf around his feet. 

And I'm under the very firm orders to clip all his whiskers off this week.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I still haven't invested in a grooming table yet. Good for you for getting going.

We had a fun match today, so yesterday I took Lucy to a new place. It's an indoor pool for dogs with an excellent grooming area. So 1/2 hr of retrieves and then off to the wash and dryer area. These people have invested in Chris Chritsiansen dryers, very nice. So I just brought my tools and went to town. Do you have anything like that in your area?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> I still haven't invested in a grooming table yet. Good for you for getting going.
> 
> We had a fun match today, so yesterday I took Lucy to a new place. It's an indoor pool for dogs with an excellent grooming area. So 1/2 hr of retrieves and then off to the wash and dryer area. These people have invested in Chris Chritsiansen dryers, very nice. So I just brought my tools and went to town. Do you have anything like that in your area?




The chiropractor has an indoor pool for the dogs to swim in + there is also what looks like a fish tank with a treadmill for exercising the dogs. <- I've been meaning to do this with Jacks and will definitely find time. 

They may have a bathing area with dryers - I just did not look around for that....

There is a self-service type dog grooming place just a block away from where I live. I'm still vaguely thinking about taking him there on Wednesday to get him bathed and cleaned up without too much mess here at home. But I don't know. I guess I'm also hoping a little that he will be fine just getting spritzed completely wet, bodifier, and dried off early the morning of the show before I head off....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

All it takes is money and time. The things we do for our dogs!

Lucy blew what little coat she had on Monday. It just kind off all came out at once. I think it's mainly what is left of her puppy coat, but just in time for the Jan. 25-26 dog shows! So you look on the floor and think, can I glue it back on? It doesn't look like you'll have that problem we your boy.


----------

